# Khorne Traitor Guard



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

Right, having played with my space puppies for a month and realising that while full of win I just didn't like the playstyle (ie hitting things when I shoot? getting to make armour saves?:laugh. So I'm coming back to what I know...Guard.

But not just any guard...Oh no! Khorne Guard, so without further ado, I'll post what I got started at the weekend, the CCS...

Group shot of the finished models









Heavy weapon team with autocannon, incidentally, the only parts that come from a heavy weapon team are the kneeling legs, pointing arm, the gunners arms, and the sandbags and only the gunners arms are really mandatory (i've used the right half of the 'gunner' arms and replaced the left arm with the missile launcher left arm to make it look likes he's holding the weapon steady.


















Front and back of Vox caster, standard stuff.


















My 'counts as' Creed for a double whammie of furious charge and outflanking nastiness(can just imagine him now "Attack! Attack! Blood for the Blood God!" tactical genius? works for me :laugh 


















And finally Kell



























C&C welcome as usual.


----------



## Gobbo (Jun 4, 2008)

not bad what are the heads from??


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

Necrons, shortened the chin slightly and added two studs made of plastic rod either side of the jaw. Plan on painting the head as if it were a mask and the back of the head in a flesh/stubble colour.


----------



## sonofchaotica (Nov 29, 2009)

Very nice, i particulaly like the guy with the standard, he has quite a sinister pose. What sculpting medium is that may i ask is it milliput? definitely looking forward to seeing more of these guys


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

If you mean the bit between the arms and the chest its just white tack. I use it for holding the arms together so I can get the look right and because I prefer to paint the model and the arms seperate as it normally lets you get at the chest plate that little bit easier. It doesn't make much of a difference in this case as he's got a fairly open pose but its just got to be a habit.


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

I like your mini's, but Kell has a power sword AND a powerfist, and I can't see the powerfist. If it helps, a SM termie hand will do the job just fine.

Anyways, you inspired me, as I have a lot of necron stuff laying about. To make a guy(or more) just like yours. Hope you don't mind.


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

i must say i do like the heads, although in my opinion you need more close combat weaponry, it is khorne after all!

+rep for the start

cheers

edd


----------



## Earthbeard (Sep 5, 2008)

I like them and the nicely done necron heads. Look forward to some more shots!


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

Have no fear the CCWs will be coming, was sitting thinking in work today that I have a shitload (read 90+) catachan legs and bodies and with a judicious application of chaos maruader/beastmen bits - instant cannonfodder...er I mean aspiring devotees of Khorne :wink:. Should work out cheaper than doing the conscripts using the same method I'm using for the main guard as well as providing a clear distinction.

Quick question...If I turned up to a game with 10 flesh hounds to represent rough riders would you allow it? what about a tournament? and I know I can and probably should ask the organiser(s) but I'm looking for more of a general consensus.


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

i would allow it, it seems quite a good representation for a khorne army, failing that i would probably suggest using the plastic marauderer horsemen as they could work nicely coupled with some catchan parts

hope this helps

edd


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

What about plastic marauders on flesh hounds?


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

I really like the Nnecron heads you got goin' there dude. Nice idea right there.

I'm a firm believer in WYSIWYG. 'Counts as' is good for play-testing the shizz out of something to see if you like it but its just poor modelling to not bother converting anything. Just annoys me to see people be a bit lazy that's all. 

If you have marauder spears or something similar you may be able to GS some khornate minion with a rudimentary hunting lance. That's if you want to give that a go - I suck balls when it comes to GS but you might fair better.


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

Its nothing to do with conversions or lack of it (I've already got some marauder horsemen, thats where I got the banner) its more to do with theme. 

I'm having an astropath (forgeworld cultist psyker or somesuch) who is being used as bait to lure deamonic reinforcements (my outflanking rough riders) onto the table. It works better, theme-wise, than by saying that their really guys on horses who turn up faster cause there's and extra guy in the command squad. (plus flesh hounds don't let lunch ride on them - bad table manners :laugh

Oh and i'm currently going to be using warhounds to test out the RRs.

But I'm actually planning on doing everything in my power to make sure that every single model in the army is converted (thinking of scratch-building an LAV type vehicle to represent chimeras) so its not simple laziness.


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

i like the fluff idea of deamonic hounds beeing summoned onto the battlefield by using some helpless psyker as bait XD its just what a chaos army would do, i didn't think rough riders could outflank but i'm a bit rusty on the guard rules, i need to re read them

scrach built chimeras sounds nice, i'll be looking forward to seeing some of those

cheers

edd


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

I can outflank one squad cause of Creed's "tactical genius" rule, so either a demolisher or two or the rough riders, thinking the rough riders will do best, as I charge on 19-24" and hit a unit with 21 S6 I6 power weapon attacks (thanks to furious charge granted by honour of cadia - now know as BFTBG!) - Oh I'm sorry was that your uber-squad of death dealing doom who I just wiped out before they could strike back? .

Plus it'll leave most of my army deployed so I'm not fighting the first couple of turns at the same sort of severe handicap as if I outflanked 2 demolishers.


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

jeesus thats nasty, especially as you can assualt the turn you outflank, and the astropath allows you to re-roll the outflank result :scare: 

you have to take a picture of your opponents face when a unit of 10 rough riders smashes into your opponents prize unit XD

cheers

edd


----------



## hugor1 (May 6, 2008)

hmmm i remember i film, i can't remember it that has hounds with lances. obviosly i sound insane but thats just the chaos gods.... but anyway have you thought of mabie strapping spears to their backs or giving them a sort of... flesh hooks which are somehow acid tipped? which can melt shizz...


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

These are VERY cool. I am looking forward to seeing more, creative use of the necron heads, and good work with the plasticard! +rep!


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

Right its about time I did a bit of an update, CCS is now fully painted as of 15 minutes ago.

Group Shot









Heavy Weapons Team









A couple of shots of the banner guy, my counts as Kell

















My xox operator









And the big man himself - Creed









As always C&C welcome. Thanks.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

ItsPug said:


> But I'm actually planning on doing everything in my power to make sure that every single model in the army is converted (thinking of scratch-building an LAV type vehicle to represent chimeras) so its not simple laziness.


Sorry, its hard to convey connotations over a forum sometimes. I meant that others are lazy. You, and quite a few people, have put in a deal of effort. Reading your idea for DS-ing a squad of daemonic steeds is cool.

I like the eyes you've got goin' on your minions. Very khornate. I think Creed needs beefing out a bit more. Maybe a heavy weapons backpack or some human heads from the Ork nobz sprue. Where did you get his left arm from? I don't recall seeing that in the Catachan box. Is it WHFB?


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

Nah piemaster thats fine, I have the same problem - people just don't get my sense of humour without knowing me at all :biggrin: I tend to just blurt out what I'm thinking when online and this has been known to cause offence because I tend to be a little bit... well lets be polite and call it blunt. :grin:

As to your question the arm is actually from the Catachan Command squad, theres two pistol arms - one pointing with a dagger on the wrist and the one I used in the raised position.

I actually thought about bulking Creed out a bit but decided against it (I mean, do you know what Khorne does to guys who lose their sixpack... Shudders!)

But fear not lads I have been slaving away at my forge deep within the eye of terror and should have not one, not two but three infantry squads assembled within the week. photos to follow.

As always thanks for tuning in!


----------

